# Cup or Mug?



## Treacle (Jul 5, 2020)

My grandmother always drank from a cup with a saucer (bone china I might add). We may have been working -class but we had standards. ☺  We children did the same. Can't remember when I started drinking from a mug. But it seems to me that a cup and saucer was for tea and mugs for coffee. Would guess that we now drink more coffee than tea hence the mugs. Can't remember the last time I saw a cup and saucer or anyone drinking out of one


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2020)

Mug.  Always a mug.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Mug.  Always a mug.



ditto


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

Absolutely... cup & saucer (tea), mug (coffee).


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 5, 2020)

I have to say both, and equally for me it seems. Mugs for the coffees and cups for the teas. Drinking
Spiced lemon tea right now out of my cup and saucer


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 5, 2020)

I prefer a mug.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Absolutely... cup & saucer (tea), mug (coffee).


Class Aunt Marg, happy to 'virtually' take you to tea at the Ritz with cucumber sandwiches


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Class Aunt Marg, happy to 'virtually' take you to tea at the Ritz with cucumber sandwiches


I'm in, Treacle! 

This topic actually reminded me of my late single digit years and into my mid teen years, when I'd help serve tea at our church when the ladies would put on a bazaar. All of the attendees (all women) dressed in proper formal attire (as in the picture above), complete with hats and gloves and sticking ones baby finger out just like you see in the movies.

There was baked goods and sandwiches, the kitchen abuzz with women in aprons turning-out tea and coffee in large batches, and then us younger girls serving tables and chatting up a storm with everyone. It was an event unto itself, lasting from late in the morning until late in the afternoon.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2020)

Mug.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2020)

Bone china mug for tea, regular mug for coffee.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2020)

Treacle said:


> My grandmother always drank from a cup with a saucer (bone china I might add). We may have been working -class but we had standards. ☺ We children did the same. Can't remember when I started drinking from a mug. But it seems to me that a cup and saucer was for tea and mugs for coffee. Would guess that we now drink more coffee than tea hence the mugs. Can't remember the last time I saw a cup and saucer or anyone drinking out of one


Would a mug and saucer count?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Definitely a mug. I have this one & it's my favorite. ~Grins~


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

@JaniceM you can click edit & scroll down & click delete & reload it.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @JaniceM you can click edit & scroll down & click delete & reload it.


Thank you!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

You're welcome hon


----------



## Treacle (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @JaniceM you can click edit & scroll down & click delete & reload it.


Thanks  MarciKS for that I've been doing a few things wrong. You have helped me recently with Avatars. Will appoint you as my teacher, if I may be so bold.  ☺


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

I can't promise I won't lead you astray but I'll try. Feel free to start a conversation with me whenever you're in need if you want to.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2020)

There are also coasters-  not sure if they're popular these days, but I use them regularly.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I can't promise I won't lead you astray but I'll try. Feel free to start a conversation with me whenever you're in need if you want to.


Meant to say thanks,  that face was if you lead me astray. Cheers again MarciKS for offering your help.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

I don't use coasters cuz I set my stuff on a plastic side table.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

We use coasters.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I don't use coasters cuz I set my stuff on a plastic side table.


I don't know why that would matter.  
I have a set made of some kind of rubbery material, and use one on my desk.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> We use coasters.


Neatniks-R-Us!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

I have 2 antique cups with saucers that belonged to my grandmother. I don't use them. One I could use. The other looks iffy. Many fine cracks in the glaze.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

I just never really have any use for them.

The coasters I mean.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 5, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> There are also coasters-  not sure if they're popular these days, but I use them regularly.


I always use coasters. Do not like putting hot drinks on surfaces like wood etc. Not sure many people use them nowadays. I don't think you see them that often.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Neatniks-R-Us!!


Ever since I was a kid, watermarks and stains have been my bane, so coasters to the rescue!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Would you girls like to see the cups?


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I have 2 antique cups with saucers that belonged to my grandmother. I don't use them. One I could use. The other looks iffy. Many fine cracks in the glaze.


Whenever possible and convenient, I use plastic.  
I dislike ceramic and its glaze-  especially after taking a ceramics class in high school and learning about the lead content.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Would you girls like to see the cups?


I'm always up for seeing vintage and antique things!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Ok give me a second to take pictures.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm always up for seeing vintage and antique things!


Oh, you want a picture of _me!?!  _


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Oh, you want a picture of _me!?!  _


ROFLMAO! Not unless you're 100 years old (or older).


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Good thing I'm doing this. I found a pair a socks on the floor when I moved something to get to these. LOL!

Ok, this first one is from Ireland & as best I can tell this could be from the 1930s.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

This one is from 1974 it's from a series from Avon called Blossoms of the month and this is January.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

I have one more treat for you so give me another couple minutes. ~Giggles~


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

This is an antique porcelain tea pot she left me as well. However, it was made in China and I can't find any info on it. I would guess it's closer to 1940.

And here's the little lid...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

I have a porcelain flower vase that looks like a fancy lady too.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 5, 2020)

A MUG girl, no matter what i drink......I'm so BORING.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

LOVE the cups and saucers, but REALLY love the teapot!

Do you have a curio cabinet or vitrine to display your collection, Marci?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

MickaC said:


> A MUG girl, no matter what i drink......I'm so BORING.


You're not boring, you just enjoy embracing simplicity.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> LOVE the cups and saucers, but REALLY love the teapot!
> 
> Do you have a curio cabinet or vitrine to display your collection, Marci?


No. No room for that.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> No. No room for that.


What a shame, because they're far too pretty to keep hidden and stowed away out of sight.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

They get to sit & collect dust just everything else in here including me. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Well Marg you have to remember that I get zero company at the house. Not a soul sees these but me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> They get to sit & collect dust just everything else in here including me. LOL


This time of year is the worst, because everything is opened!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm assuming you're speaking of windows & I never ever open mine.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I'm assuming you're speaking of windows & I never ever open mine.


Yes, the windows and doors.

OMG, you should open things up for a while each day to freshen your place and renew the air.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

LOL


----------



## mlh (Jul 5, 2020)

i have to use the travel mugs. i like to keep my coffee and tea warm. i have arthritis and the plastic mugs are lighter to hold. i also have some parkinson's so the lid helps me to keep from wearing it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2020)

I have oversized cups, no saucers.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

That it is.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 6, 2020)

Prefer tea in a bone china cup and saucer and a plate for goodies (a trio)

Coffee in a mug please


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 6, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Prefer tea in a bone china cup and saucer and a plate for goodies (a trio)
> View attachment 112479
> Coffee in a mug please
> View attachment 112481




My mother-in-law has a truckload of that.  "Old Country Roses."


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 6, 2020)

I always use a cup and saucer for my coffee; I just prefer it.  The only thing I drink from a mug is hot cocoa for some reason.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2020)

Large cup!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2020)

I always use a mug because I have nothing else but them!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

Oversized Mug....  but in reality I prefer the taste of tea in a china cup. Only reason I don't use them is because the tea goes cold very quickly in them

These are the only 2 mugs I use ..      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





              ... hubs has his own mugs, but he only drinks one cup of coffee a day ...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 6, 2020)

Right now:


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 6, 2020)

I only know of one restaurant I frequent that still serves hot beverages in a cup and saucer.  The cups are rather small, so the waitress there is always coming around with coffee refills.  Most restaurants seem to serve you a mug, which tends to hold more and so is less work on refills for them.  Cups and saucers came with my dish set, but they sit forgotten in my cabinet as I've substituted mugs...


----------



## Red Cinders (Jul 6, 2020)

My coffee cup is sort of a hybrid.  It's a Lenox bone china cup that is a little larger than the average coffee cup found in sets and it's made in the USA.  I bought it on sale as a discontinued item several years ago from the Lenox website.  The pattern is called "Chocolate", which is a draw itself. Silly, I know, but I'm very attached to this cup.


I use a lovely coaster made of alabaster.  It was on sale for next to nothing at EPCOT's Italian pavilion several years ago, again as a discontinued item, and I only wish I had bought more.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2020)

What about being invited or a cuppa?  Somehow invited for a mugga doesn't sound the same.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Prefer tea in a bone china cup and saucer and a plate for goodies (a trio)
> View attachment 112479
> Coffee in a mug please
> View attachment 112481


That's the exact pattern my late mother-in-law had. We ended up donating the entire set to Goodwill, as we didn't use them. Daughter kept a few other cup & saucer sets though. There was also a matching teapot/cream/sugar bowl. I hope whoever bought them is enjoying them.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2020)

*Large mugs. Fave is a tall, dark green one that says 'Starbucks'. *


----------



## jujube (Jul 6, 2020)

My grandmother always drank her coffee and tea from a china cup.....and she always had her little finger pointed out away from the cup.  A lot of the ladies of that era did that.  Apparently, it was considered very "proper" to do so.  I haven't noticed anybody doing that for a long time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I always use a mug because I have nothing else but them!


@Treacle I don't mind at all, the smaller ones don't hold enough for all I drink!


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 6, 2020)

Mug. I like the idea of using a cup & saucer, but with 3 sets of china, have never used the cups.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 6, 2020)

Cup & Saucer for tea



Mug for coffee


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 19, 2020)

I decided to buy a new one yesterday.  Considering the shape and handle it might take some getting used to.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 19, 2020)

For me I use a steel insulated mug with a plastic top.  It keeps my beverages hotter or colder longer and holds quite a bit.

I do enjoy going to a fancier restaurant and having a cup of coffee in a cup on a saucer, but that doesn't happen often because I rarely go out to eat for breakfast and if I drink coffee in the evening I have a difficult time getting to sleep.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 19, 2020)

Not only do I use a mug, I actually use a travel mug with a lid all the time.  I use a walker, and getting across the room with an open mug of coffee usually ends in disaster, so the travel mug is a great solution.  No one in their right mind would trust me with a delicate, fragile teacup and saucer...


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 19, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I decided to buy a new one yesterday.  Considering the shape and handle it might take some getting used to.  View attachment 114239


@JaniceM looks like my kinda mug....reminds me of the giant economy Caf-Pow cups Abby has in NCIS


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 20, 2020)

My Mom always used beautiful floral tea cups and saucers for her coffee every morning. I can still see her in my mind's eye. I have several of them in my china hutch, and at Christmas dinner this year, I filled them with my holiday fruit salad. They looked so beautiful on the table, and they became useful again. I know Mama would have been impressed. 

Dad always used a mug and we use Polish Pottery mugs for our coffee and only drink Iced Tea. I have lots of pretty coasters around, and I would yell at you if you didn't use them.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 20, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> My Mom always used beautiful floral tea cups and saucers for her coffee every morning. I can still see her in my mind's eye. I have several of them in my china hutch, and at Christmas dinner this year, I filled them with my holiday fruit salad. They looked so beautiful on the table, and they became useful again. I know Mama would have been impressed.
> 
> Dad always used a mug and we use Polish Pottery mugs for our coffee and only drink Iced Tea. I have lots of pretty coasters around, and I would yell at you if you didn't use them.


I had a married-in uncle who was Polish..  he always drank his coffee from glass glasses, said it was the Polish tradition.


----------

